# Apology to the moderators and Op



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Im sorry guys. Your are correct and i apologize for my behavior and use which ever method you deem necessary. 

I hope op will come in here and do the same as me.

As for you pm questions here ya go.

http://s895.photobucket.com/albums/ac160/Eng21B/?action=view&current=Untitled.png

Feel free to post yours too :beerchug:

Once again i apologize for my immature behavior


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmm, looks good to me.

Maybe that guy will come and take a peek.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

MonsterMiata said:


> Im sorry guys. Your are correct and i apologize for my behavior and use which ever method you deem necessary.



i want to also add my apology too ever one here as well. to all the good people at TSF and to the people who view the posts. sorry.

me and my good friend here MonsterMiata just had a missunderstanding. 

sorry again too all, for my behavior


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

MonsterMiata your motherboard ASUS P5KPL-AM SE is a g31 Chipsets how in the  are u able to OC to 3.7ghz . only reason y i say this is bc g31 Chipsets are not great OCers. u never get an BSOD its really stable ?

man i have a g31 Chipsets too and same cpu but the max oc i get is 3.4ghz.

how are your bios set up. can u chose the voltages or do you have the 5% / 10% / 15%etc.. incress. thats what i have, i just did the 5% volt incress '

any tips


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

tcironlungs said:


> MonsterMiata your motherboard ASUS P5KPL-AM SE is a g31 Chipsets how in the  are u able to OC to 3.7ghz . only reason y i say this is bc g31 Chipsets are not great OCers. u never get an BSOD its really stable ?
> 
> man i have a g31 Chipsets too and same cpu but the max oc i get is 3.4ghz.
> 
> ...


To be honest i can get it just shy of 4ghz but it fails prime. My limiting factor seems to be memory. It wont post at 1066 which im not surprised sense stock speed is 800mhz :grin: Have you declocked your memory down from stock speed? My board has a fixed memory to FSB multiplier that i cant change. So you have to declock the memory first. 

What board do you have? No i can not control voltages with this board. Its very basic but obvious good seeing the results iv had. 

I don't think 60ishC is bad considering the fans were only at 55% capacity. I leave them at 30-35 though. Never played a game that was this mean to my card lol. Good test suggestion

What is your whole system? Post it please.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

declock the memory first huh. so your saying in my bios put the ram to 667 if the computer was at stuck speeds. bc i left that alone . its on auto select.

thats way your rated FSB was only 1200mhz. 

MY system 

mobo - g31-m7 TE
cpu - e5200 
ram - OCZ DDR2 800 High Performance (4gig) Timing 5-5-5-18
PSU - corsair TX 650 watt 
Vcard- MSI 8800gtx 
so with your voltages than what % did u chose for your OC

what is all you change in your bios.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

i declock the memory to DDR2667 but still cant get pass 3.4ghz. lol i must have booboo ram lol

all im shotting for is 3.5ghz. thats 280 x 12.5 shouldnt have to use more than a 10% volt incress for that. but i cant get passed 265 x 12.5 w/o declocking the memory.

at 244 x 12.5 plus a 5% volt incress make my system 110% stable 

at 256 x 12.5 plus a 5% volt is 100% stable. but my ram cant keep up sometimes and make one of my games crash. sometimes runs for 4 hrs sometimes only 20min. but it can run prime95 for 24 hr with no errors. so i dont really get it y my game crashes but i guess i have booboo ram.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

tcironlungs said:


> i declock the memory to DDR2667 but still cant get pass 3.4ghz. lol i must have booboo ram lol
> 
> all im shotting for is 3.5ghz. thats 280 x 12.5 shouldnt have to use more than a 10% volt incress for that. but i cant get passed 265 x 12.5 w/o declocking the memory.
> 
> ...


OCZ is a hit or miss. Somes good, other is bad. For a board like ares i had memory at 667 with the timings of 5-5-5-15. Make sure your memory volts are at recommended settings i.e. for my g.skill it was 2v. When you up the FSB it will up your memory with it. For me it clocks my memory at 1000mhz with a FSB of 300mhz.

Its a 3 to 5 memory to fsb ratio for me. What is your chips stepping? As you saw mines the newest, R0. Once again i required no voltage increase as i could not control it.

These g31 chipsets don't seem bad. My problem just seems to be memory. I don't think i will ever get past 3.75 do to the fact the board only supports 1066 oc memory. Whats the maximum fsb on your board, might be hitting the max it can handle? Mine is 1600mhz oc. Make sure your PCIe is set to 100mhz if you can control that. I think mine was fixed at 100mhz but once again could not control it so just an assumption.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

you just have a good board than. my chips stepping are the same R0. my mobo can handle 1600mhz oc as well. i dont know its my first time i ever got me a cheaper board. it just to basic lol. maybe im just not doing something right. but my old computer i had. i had more money at the time and got good staff for it. my computer at that time was an P4 478 3.0ghz overclocked to 3.8 GHZ 110%stable with pc3200 kingston ram and same band name mobo biostar but it was 150$$++ motherboard at its time, i think i paid 180$ for it something like that. unlike the one i have now with is only an 45$ board. 

but yea its crazy how u can get all the way up there and not even have the option to play with the volts.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Might just be the difference in brand i used asus where as you used biostar. Check my sig now. Its actually at 3.83 do to the fact that it produces way to much heat for an air cooler at 4.0ghz+ these chips are capable of 350-380 fsb on average. I just keep mine at fsb 333 due to my rams rated speed of 800mhz. 

I hear its bad to overclock your ram too much. Get some nice 1066 or higher ddr2 and 4.5 ghz (water cooling of course) should be no sweat for this chip. Check out my new mobo in my sig. Im in love with this thing.

http://s895.photobucket.com/albums/ac160/Eng21B/?action=view&current=Untitled-1.png

Faster than E8400 :grin:


----------

